# moderate sedation 99144



## Lisa Heikes (Oct 22, 2009)

Is moderate sedation 99144 always bundled with the procedure for the ASC portion of the procedure?  Thanks for your help


----------



## mbort (Oct 22, 2009)

I am currently researching this very thought, I will let you know what I come up with.

I know that it is included with procedure codes listed in Appendix G however I do a TON of pain procedures that are not on that list.


----------



## Lisa Heikes (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks any help is appreciated.


----------



## mbort (Oct 22, 2009)

I spoke with one of the ASC's I code for today just to double check to see how the reimbursement has been.  She stated that its hit and miss.  Some carriers pay it and some don't because they follow MCR.  Those that dont pay it, they have not been appealing because the payment is low and not worth the extra time to appeal to them.

I have spent HOURS on this today and have come up empty handed.  There is one CPT assist that I found that, to me, indicates that this can be reported by the facility for the trained observer.

My understanding is that IF an anesthesiologist is the one performing, then this would not be billable by the ASC either.


----------



## brockorama01 (Jan 15, 2010)

I was under the impression that 99144 would not be billed by the ASC.  

99144 is conscious sedation/anesthesisa provided by the surgeon.  It would not be billed if there was a separate anesthesiologist.  

Also, like other anesthesia services provided by professionals, the ASC would not bill for it.

Brock Berta, CPC
Billing Czar


----------

